# Ok, I'm back



## Julie (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, just want to say thank you to those who knew why I haven’t been on all week for the offer of help and support. And to those do didn’t know, last Friday I received a phone call that my one brother had died. He did die in his sleep and the preliminary autopsy says heart attack but they are still working on the cause of the heart attack. This week has been just freakin insane! He was only 54.


----------



## pjd (Mar 28, 2012)

Julie, I am so sorry about your brother! I know what it is like, I lost mine 6 months ago. You have my sympathies! Phil


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome back Julie. It'll be good to see you Saturday. Manley tried to sneak in while you were gone so Wade decided to just make him a partner in crime.
By the way you have been accused if you can find the post!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome back home Julie. Sad for your loss.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome back Jules and again Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 28, 2012)

Julie, you have Bev's and my deepest sympathies for your loss.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Glad you are back Julie. You have my deepest sympathy for your loss. It is so hard to lose a sibling or other close family member as they are someone you grew up with in your formative years.

What Dan is referring to has something to do with a "wine thief" question. I tapped my foot disapproivingly for you while crossing my arms.


----------



## SarahRides (Mar 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your brother Julie. :-(


----------



## Deezil (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome back Julie

Dont worry, i was just keeping your seat warm, and the few to the left and right of it... Atleast thats my story & i'm stickin to it 

Sorry to hear about your loss, hope everyone recovers alright


----------



## harleydmn (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your brother. God Bless


----------



## LanMan (Mar 28, 2012)

I am terribly sorry, Julie. Sorry for your loss.
Welcome back


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome back Julie - I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers..


----------



## Julie (Mar 28, 2012)

Deezil said:


> Welcome back Julie
> 
> Dont worry, i was just keeping your seat warm, and the few to the left and right of it... Atleast thats my story & i'm stickin to it
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss, hope everyone recovers alright


 

Deezil, you're suppose to send them to the corner and without wine!!! I'm going to have to train you properly


----------



## Deezil (Mar 28, 2012)

Well see.. what had happened was... I took their wine...  and i laid down, on those seats i mentioned.. But im not sure what happened after that!


----------



## hvac36 (Mar 28, 2012)

Julie,
So sorry for the loss of your Brother.. My heart goes out to you.. I know I dont know you personally but here is a  God Bless...


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 28, 2012)

I think something like this is the hardest to deal with. On the one hand there was no pain or suffering, on the other, no time to say goodbye. Tragic doesn't even begin to describe the feeling or emotions inside. Here is something that helped me with the sudden and unexpected loss of a loved one.

*"What moves through us is a silence, a quiet sadness, a longing for one more day, one more word. We may not understand why you left this earth so soon or why you left before we were ready to say good-bye, but little by little we begin to remember not just that you died, but that you lived. And that your life gave us memories too beautiful to forget."*

Peace be with you and your family at this time.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 28, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know I'm new here but my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## BigC (Mar 28, 2012)

My sympathies go out to you Julie.


----------



## Flem (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome back, Julie. As you know, you have been in my thoughts and prayers. 
Looking forward to seeing you this Saturday.
Mike


----------



## tonyt (Mar 28, 2012)

So sorry Julie. 54 is really young. Offering my prayers tonight for your intention.


----------



## WildBill (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Julie. I am pretty much a noob here but I feel I have gotten to know many people in the hours of reading I have done here. God Bless.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 29, 2012)

Julie, My thoughts and prayers go out to you, and your family  you get the 1st glass of port I'm bringing up  It's young and full of attitude


----------



## Winegirl (Mar 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Julie, life seems so unfair sometimes.


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 29, 2012)

Julie, Very sorry for your loss, 54 is sooo young. Roy


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the wishes. I really appreciate it. Ibglowin, thank you, I am sharing that with my family.

54 is just too young but he had high blood pressure and was not taking his medication. We are still waiting on the autopsy but the initial finding was a heart attack but running test to find out what caused the heart attack.


----------

